# Quonset hut build



## jprater1 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would like to build a Quonset hut building, but keep drawing a blank as how to make it. It needs to be a 1940's look, like something used in the military of the day. any one have any ideas on how to do something? Metal is more my friend than wood. I thought about machining out dies and stamping it in aluminum sheets, but its a pain to program.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jprater1 said:


> I would like to build a Quonset hut building, but keep drawing a blank as how to make it. It needs to be a 1940's look, like something used in the military of the day. any one have any ideas on how to do something? Metal is more my friend than wood. I thought about machining out dies and stamping it in aluminum sheets, but its a pain to program.


How about a gallon can cut in half or so.
For the ribbed look use corrugated cardboard.

Cut it and clean something like this, and glue it onto the can?










Look through this thread it has some pictures using it.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13785&highlight=corrugated+cardboard

Look through this thread, there is craft paper that would make building a Quonset hut easy, light too.
check out the picture of the foil covered craft paper at $2 at a Michael's)
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14772&highlight=scratch+building

There is another good build thread somewhere that made a nice old farm house somewhere I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here it is,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13426

That is from kingred58 too.:thumbsup:

If your good with the metal, bend it in the shape of the hut and glue on the craft paper?

Just do a Google search just using the words Quonset hut and click on images for a whole bunch of different pictures to get ideals from.

I don't know if this link will work for you I did a picture search and these came up,
http://search.comcast.net/?q=Quonse...n&start=381&num=20&safe=on&q=Quonset+hut+/341


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

A quaker oats container makes a good start, depending on scale.


----------



## jprater1 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have used the cardboard before, and didnt like it as well. But you know when I did it I just used it as a whole roof. I wonder if it would look better to cut it in sheets like the original roofing material, kind of over lap it. I guess I could use a pipe for the shape. sounds like a project. I will look at the threads to see what I can find. thanks


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Quonset hut*

I have made one from a can (beans etc)

I tried to post a pic but it turned out too blurred !

Just find a can that has the lines , and you can make 2 quonset huts from 1 can .


----------



## jprater1 (Mar 24, 2014)

to bad beer cans wont work..lol..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I cheated...found mine in a box lot already assembled--rather badly. I cut it in half and weathered it up and put it on the edge of my switching module...


----------



## jprater1 (Mar 24, 2014)

those are cool. I found a metal can tonight, looks like a perfect size, it is a Starbucks hot chocolate can. dumped out the powder in a bowl and took the can. I also found some thin cardboard, soaked it in water to separate it, it is drying now. The door will need to work, maybe it will be a slider. My boy has to be able to work it to get the truck in and out. 

When I built the roads, I also made roads easy to get to on the outside so he can play on them.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> I cheated...found mine in a box lot already assembled--rather badly. I cut it in half and weathered it up and put it on the edge of my switching module...


Shay,
That started life as a Rix kit. I built one, weathered it, and it now is part of a nice U.S. Army
scene on the layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think this would look good over the can.

This is from one of kingred58's scratch build threads.
Foil covered craft paper ($2 - Michael's). 










After cutting, though maybe you would be better off cutting it different?








Though he scratch builds HO, maybe they sell something that is ribbed a little larger for the O structures?
I guess you have worked with corrugated cardboard before?
What type of paint do you think is best for painting the cardboard?


----------



## jprater1 (Mar 24, 2014)

I seen that on that thread, but didnt really know what it was. I have tried the cardboard before, but my results were less than stellar. There is a Q-Hut close to me, it is a WWII era building. It is green, and rusty, and just cool looking. The local armory and some other places have them, but they have been expanded over time to where all you see left is the arc of the roof. The Green one that I can see might be a good pattern. 

The problem with the cardboard is it smashes easy. since my train stuff is also a big toy for the my son, I'm not sure how it will hold up, hence the reason some of the things are made of steel. I do have a machine shop, and was thinking of making it out of flat material then bending it in a arc. I was going to use a small ball end mill to make the corrugated look. it comes down to time again though.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

raleets said:


> Shay,
> That started life as a Rix kit. I built one, weathered it, and it now is part of a nice U.S. Army
> scene on the layout.


Thanks...I figured it was Rix, they use a plastic that is pretty distinct on their models, almost translucent.


----------

